# 285lbs Board Press 14 year old



## MadtownMMA (Jan 31, 2011)

Horrible form, I'm aware. Instead of replying with complaints give me pointers.





YouTube Video










255lbs after upper body workout (Max effortish day)





YouTube Video










Some good throws from practice today





YouTube Video


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jan 31, 2011)

Pointer #1.  Do less weight. Bad form will get you injured. Injured will take you away from sports. You don't want that at age 14.


----------



## GFR (Jan 31, 2011)

Good lifts for your age.

Tips.

1. Drop body fat, you are too heavy for such a young age.
2. Slow down your reps and work on your form.


----------



## 2B1 (Jan 31, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Pointer #1.  Do less weight. Bad form will get you injured. Injured will take you away from sports. You don't want that at age 14.




I agree 100%.  My freshman year of H.S. I acquired a spondylolysis of the L4 and L5 vertebra by the fracture of the pars interarticularis, caused either by a chop block I took in football or an accident using the leg sled with too much weight being used.  I was in recreational Taekwondo at the time as well.  Long short is I ended up getting a surgery at 15 resulting in two broken scews, a chunk of bone taken from my pelvis, and a still crushed pars.  It's not really a problem now but it sure took me out of any intense activity for over a year when all was said and done.  It sucked hard.    

Nice shotput though.  50ft. is respectable.


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 1, 2011)

If you have 3 people to spot you for a bench, one should be behind the bar and two should be at the sides ready to lift the bar.  Use all the available people to spot you.

Also, learn how to arch properly and use your legs, upper, and lower back to help you put up the weight.  Your positioning is all off.

Last, there should be a distinguishable pause at the bottom of the rep, not a bounce off of your chest.


----------



## AnabollicA (Feb 1, 2011)

What weight shotput was that? That was my sport in High School. My throws sucked in the beginning when I knew nothing & just "muscled" the ball. It was all in the form...once I got the technique down and hit the zone that thing sailed...great feeling! Nice job there


----------



## MadtownMMA (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the positive responses, they were actually quite helpful! But to the last comment It was an 8.8lb but I throw 12lb in highschool but in AAU track you use the weight for your age and since I'm young it's 8


----------



## LiftingMofo (Feb 1, 2011)

Great job on those lifts, keep up the work. look up "West Side" training, that type of training will transfer nicely to football.  good luck


----------



## BIGBLUECHEVELLE (Feb 1, 2011)

Work on your form none the less keep working out you'll be an animal when your older.


----------



## stepaukas (Feb 2, 2011)

brandon

love the dedication... keep it up..

just a pointer/my opinion. be very careful throwing the shot in the snow.. one slip, and out goes the groin or hamstring.. 

all the best..


----------



## VolcomX311 (Feb 2, 2011)

Strong 14 year old man.  If you're lifting for sports performance, I'd start learning some Olympic lifts as well.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Aug 2, 2011)

WOW DUDE!!! At 14 I hit 135x1 for the first time and I was thrilled. As long as you don't overdo the weight and get hurt you're gonna be a champ one day. I'd suggest avoiding maxing out. When I first hit 315x1 I wrecked the tendon in my chest. I was able to lift it just fine, but that tendon just suffered a major blow and it's been 3 months i'm still afraid to go over 225 and to go near failure. IMO don't add a penny to the bar unless you can do what's on there before at least 4 times


----------



## toothache (Aug 2, 2011)

Looking good...keep it up!


----------



## Elson (Aug 2, 2011)

Please, please get your spots right first. Like mentioned before have 2 guys on each side and one guy behind. I saw one guy just watching you on your right side. Trust me it not worth the risk at 14. But keep working on your form with less weight. Still a good lift for 14 though.


----------



## K.Dallas (Aug 2, 2011)

Probably gonna be big, what did kai greene bench when he was 14?


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 3, 2011)

first drop the weight and work on form. You need to work on overall tightness, and tightness in your upper back. 
Get your feet set and planted before you even think of taking the weight. 
take your lift off on a count. In our gym we lift on 3. so it goes, 1, 2, you take a deep breath, and on a silent 3 the bar gets lifted off. 
Always take your air before taking the weight. the weight compresses you and limits the amount of air you take. 
As you work on this you can start to work on foot placement. you drive your butt up off the bench. bring your feet back. Your knees should be lower than your hips, this will help you drive back and help the lift rather than just driving your ass up off the bench.


----------



## TampaSRT (Aug 3, 2011)

I just noticed the date on this thread. He should be up to 315 + now.


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 3, 2011)

holy crap. diddnt even see that. last few posts were the last couple days lol


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey, that's very impressive. You have talent.


----------



## RAWS n More (Aug 4, 2011)

When i was 14 i was banging my next door neighbors mom. Yeah she seduced me, i loved it


----------



## RAWS n More (Aug 4, 2011)

TampaSRT said:


> I just noticed the date on this thread. He should be up to 315 + now.



Nah probably injured and 50 lbs heavier.


----------



## Gorilla Muscle (Aug 5, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> When i was 14 i was banging my next door neighbors mom. Yeah she seduced me, i loved it





Hehehe. Crazy.


----------

